# Australian employers



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like ask, what for Australian employers is important, educations, experience or certificates in recruiting IT staff? 

Thanks for help


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

In Australia after you have completed University and gotten your first job employers care more about experience than your degree.


----------



## HughTecksan (Jun 22, 2014)

I agree with Mish...unfortunately, experience does matter in Australia! Australian experience also is highly regarded...that is, experience working in the type of role you are seeking in Australia! The never ending dilemma...'Which came first, the chicken or the egg?' 

How do you get a job in Australia if you don't have work experience already in Australia? 

My suggestion is to think laterally....try to get the experience through volunteering, casual jobs, networking, support to professional organisations, etc. and then you might get lucky!


----------



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for useful information,


----------



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for useful information,


----------

